# German Shepherd Mix?



## Rchisum (Mar 15, 2019)

We adopted this guy from a friend of a friend (accident litter) never got to see pictures of the parents, but curious to know opinions of posters on this forum, what you all think he is mixed with? 
And also curious about those ears, when he was 8 weeks I though they would be floppy his whole life, but now at 4 months they seem to be coming up more than down!


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Awwwwww! I just went a little heart-melty. :wub:

My guess would be some sort of collie mix. Whatever he is, he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What a sweet face. My guess would be some type of collie mix but really what area do you live in? Look around at your common strays and that will probably tell you. 
I lived in a city for years that kept posting stray dogs in shelters as Rhodesian Ridgeback mixes and I have seen maybe two of them in like 20 years, I am also in Canada and every speckled dog I see is an apparent Catahoula mix but I still have yet to see a purebred one up here, lol. 
Whenever dad is an unknown I look at what was running loose near mom.


----------



## Rchisum (Mar 15, 2019)

The owner said parents are German Shepherd and Lab, not sure which was female/male. He's got a corkscrew of a tail and he is pretty long.


----------



## Rchisum (Mar 15, 2019)

Kind of surprised to see Collie mix suggested.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't see lab but hey. Mixes can be hard to determine from looks. I'd almost think some BC in there with GSD. But cute, very cute. Very good attention.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Collie / German Shepherd mixes were very popular when I was a kid. He very much looks like one.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Tails get more floof usually after a year old. I had a shepherd/ collie possibly golden retriever mix looked like your pup but had a tan body and black face. He was one of the greats! Same ears they never stood.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been seeing a lot of Aussie and border collies mixed with GSDs lately. As well as other herding and guardian breeds. Unfortunately husky is probably the most common. He doesn't look like any lab/GSD mixes I've seen. Was the GSD parent a longcoat? 

Also Sabi, do you guys have a lot of ranchers and such around you? I'm down in MT and cats are becoming super common as are the mixes. People use them for hunting and herding. Also saw a Rhodesian ridgeback mix litter (either dad or mom was purebred, other was a blue tick I think) those puppies were about $200 and I can guarantee at least some of them will end up being bred. By spotted do you mean Merle or more like heeler?


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Congrats, very cute! I'm going to guess a border collie x gsd! I grew up in an area with many pure bred border collies, definitely has that look to me. Although it would be more usual for it to be more of a mix of different things, but not sure about your area.


----------

